# 7yo OTTB Mare



## Elana

Can't tell anything about conformation from motion shots. Moves nicely forward is all I can say. Being ridden front to back a bit.. but that can be fixed.


----------



## azarni

I like her! She seems agreeable and willing, and while I do agree with Elana that she'll need some correction with how she's being ridden, it's nothing that would put me off from trying her out. She has the potential to do more than 2'6 and first level, but she also looks like she'll be happy to stay there with you until you're ready to move up. Post some confo shots if you get the chance, but by watching the videos you can see she'll be capable of what you're looking for. It would be good to see if her build could cause issues down the road, even though she's moving nicely now. 

And I'm sure you already know the importance of a PPE if you do decide you're serious about her. It's especially necessary in OTTBs. Don't skip it - a couple hundred dollars now is way better than potentially thousands or an unrideable horse down the road, because of something hidden that would've been picked up during a PPE.


----------



## SRCM16

Elana said:


> Can't tell anything about conformation from motion shots. Moves nicely forward is all I can say. Being ridden front to back a bit.. but that can be fixed.


Yeah, I'm working on the conformation pictures. 



azarni said:


> I like her! She seems agreeable and willing, and while I do agree with Elana that she'll need some correction with how she's being ridden, it's nothing that would put me off from trying her out. She has the potential to do more than 2'6 and first level, but she also looks like she'll be happy to stay there with you until you're ready to move up. Post some confo shots if you get the chance, but by watching the videos you can see she'll be capable of what you're looking for. It would be good to see if her build could cause issues down the road, even though she's moving nicely now.
> 
> And I'm sure you already know the importance of a PPE if you do decide you're serious about her. It's especially necessary in OTTBs. Don't skip it - a couple hundred dollars now is way better than potentially thousands or an unrideable horse down the road, because of something hidden that would've been picked up during a PPE.


 I don't know about the jumping more than 2'6 though... the owner emailed me a video of her jumping and it just doesn't look right to me, but I'm not a good judge. Haha. I'll try and upload it to show you guys. 

I'm definitely getting a PPE done; I'm going to be driving 5hrs one way so want to make sure the trip is well worth it! :wink:


----------



## SRCM16

Just tried uploading the video, and it wouldn't work for some reason.  I'm trying to figure it out but its not looking good.


----------



## Teekin

Kay 1st off the petigree. This horse is Brilliantly bred, like Whooooo Hooo Baby! is he Bred in the purple. This boy cost someone their trust fund, and they had to be nice to granny. The problem with horses of This caliber, I mean horses that are Expected to be Triple Crown contenders, which this breeding certainly is, is that they are worked hard, raced hard and so much money has been invested in them that the horse has every penny possible wrung out of them before they leave the track. Look at his age. 

He is going to be magnificient looking, he is bred to be a King, his breeding was very well planed out and cost a bundle of money. He was awaited with baited breath and I am sure his owners where over the moon that he was a colt. He is Royalty as far as classic milers go. There are not that many horses with this 10f-15F blood around anymore, not that can stand up to the punishment of the 2 and 3 year old schedule. He has class. BUT;

He is off, this horse is not sound. I can see it in the trot and the canter. In the canter I can see that he has had a problem with his right hind and in the trot I can see a problem on the left front. As this is a diagnol soreness it is related, the problem would be to find the actual cause, what started the problem to begin with and what is reffered pain, a result of the horse trying to compensate for the original problem. If you want him Do a *PPE *and *Pull Blood* to check for pain killers and blocking agents.


----------



## azarni

I just went back and watched the videos again after Teekin mention that the mare is off. I can see it now too; it's subtle but it's definitely there. I completely missed it the first time.  PPE PPE PPE.


----------



## SRCM16

Teekin said:


> Kay 1st off the petigree. This horse is Brilliantly bred, like Whooooo Hooo Baby! is he Bred in the purple. This boy cost someone their trust fund, and they had to be nice to granny. The problem with horses of This caliber, I mean horses that are Expected to be Triple Crown contenders, which this breeding certainly is, is that they are worked hard, raced hard and so much money has been invested in them that the horse has every penny possible wrung out of them before they leave the track. Look at his age.
> 
> He is going to be magnificient looking, he is bred to be a King, his breeding was very well planed out and cost a bundle of money. He was awaited with baited breath and I am sure his owners where over the moon that he was a colt. He is Royalty as far as classic milers go. There are not that many horses with this 10f-15F blood around anymore, not that can stand up to the punishment of the 2 and 3 year old schedule. He has class. BUT;
> 
> He is off, this horse is not sound. I can see it in the trot and the canter. In the canter I can see that he has had a problem with his right hind and in the trot I can see a problem on the left front. As this is a diagnol soreness it is related, the problem would be to find the actual cause, what started the problem to begin with and what is reffered pain, a result of the horse trying to compensate for the original problem. If you want him Do a *PPE *and *Pull Blood* to check for pain killers and blocking agents.


 Yes, but too bad she's a she. Lol. :wink: 
I plan on getting her legs x-rayed, and will also get blood taken now that you mention it. Didn't think of doing that before, but it is a good idea.


----------



## Teekin

SRCM-- She is a she? hoooobuy, well then those blood lines are worth something. She is really Really well bred. Look up the fall sales when she was a yearling and I bet she went for close to 300K or more. My question is Why isn't she being retained in a brood mare band with THat kind of purple blood? ( mind you I found a Dynaformerx Valid Appeal mare in a meat pen.  ) She would make a great addition to a warmblood breeding program who wants to harden up bone and add some heart to thier program. 

As for pulling blood, I was taken by a Vet once, when I bought a horse. Nice huh. There are some mighty fancy cocktails out there that those who believe in living better through chemistry can administer to the horse that can hide or enhance just about anything. All the people do not care about the horses's or your welfare, all they care about is the money they can make off you. If you fall in love let them know you can see this horse is lame and pay only the going $ per pound live!, not dresses.

No sleep for over 24 hours, I am loopy so pardom my awkward phrasing. Derp.


----------



## SRCM16

Teekin said:


> SRCM-- She is a she? hoooobuy, well then those blood lines are worth something. She is really Really well bred. Look up the fall sales when she was a yearling and I bet she went for close to 300K or more. My question is Why isn't she being retained in a brood mare band with THat kind of purple blood? ( mind you I found a Dynaformerx Valid Appeal mare in a meat pen.  ) She would make a great addition to a warmblood breeding program who wants to harden up bone and add some heart to thier program.
> 
> As for pulling blood, I was taken by a Vet once, when I bought a horse. Nice huh. There are some mighty fancy cocktails out there that those who believe in living better through chemistry can administer to the horse that can hide or enhance just about anything. All the people do not care about the horses's or your welfare, all they care about is the money they can make off you. If you fall in love let them know you can see this horse is lame and pay only the going $ per pound live!, not dresses.
> 
> No sleep for over 24 hours, I am loopy so pardom my awkward phrasing. Derp.


 Lol. I made out most of what you were trying to say. :wink:

She lowered her price to $1000 when I asked, because she is going through a divorce and I think she is worried about loosing her to her husband or money problems.. possibly? I'm not sure though, all she said she was going through a divorce and needs her gone asap.


----------



## KigerQueen

If she is sound I would jump on it! if she is that well bred, you get a baby out of her and train it, and your mare might pay for herself. Good breeding is not cheep to come by. I hope her issue is only something like a splint, it would be a shame if she was perm lame


----------



## SRCM16

I've decided against her, and am looking at a Mr. Prospector/Waquoit grandbaby. She hasn't had much training but was never raced and is a lot closer then this mare. Here is the conformation picture that was sent to me. If anyone wants to buy her just message me and I'll give you the owner's information. Even if the PPE comes back with issues she'd make a nice broodmare.


----------



## Teekin

Yup, isn't she just Built? And look at how tight, cold and clean her legs and joints still are. I knew she would look like 1 million. PLease do Msg me the sellers info. This is precisely the kind of TB bloodlines and conformation that even the Hanovarian stud will gladly approve. Normally a diagnol soreness is is resolvable over time with careful rehab. $1000.00 is shop lifting like Winnona Ryder for that mare. ( I hope she isn't in Tn. the freight kills me)


----------



## Weezilla

There's a ton to like about the mare, but I do agree there's something off - I feel it in her back, which is NQR, and certainly could stem from leg/feet issues. She 's well-bred (!!!) well-built, has some training, and looks very kind and amenable. She is a steal esp. foe someone looking for a broodmare if soundness stays an issue. 

Teekin, GO GIT 'ER!!!


----------



## my2geldings

Will need photos to be able to do a conformation critique.


----------



## Weezilla

My2Geldings said:


> Will need photos to be able to do a conformation critique.


M2G, That's the OP mare in the photo 3 posts above yours.


----------



## SRCM16

Teekin said:


> Yup, isn't she just Built? And look at how tight, cold and clean her legs and joints still are. I knew she would look like 1 million. PLease do Msg me the sellers info. This is precisely the kind of TB bloodlines and conformation that even the Hanovarian stud will gladly approve. Normally a diagnol soreness is is resolvable over time with careful rehab. $1000.00 is shop lifting like Winnona Ryder for that mare. ( I hope she isn't in Tn. the freight kills me)


I'm drooling over her, and slightly upset with myself about deciding against her but I'm getting my new mare Thursday if everything works out and although she doesn't have the training as the mare above she does have nice bloodlines, and for $400 you can't go wrong with that! Lol. Here is the mare I'm getting later this week's bloodlines: Tinas Cantina Thoroughbred

Messaging you the information now... just have to find it again. :lol: She is in Salem, CT. You should definitely buy her if she is still available!!!


----------



## Teekin

Srcm-- I am not being a heifer but with that horses bloodlines PLEASE be careful with the front ankles, hocks and tendons in all legs. This breeding is prone to early onset of arthiritic changes in the joints and they seem to do tendon damage fairly easily. The only really old hard core blood the new horse is carrying is in the grandmare line ( on both sides however and they ARE well bred) I hope that potent old blood comes through for you and keeeps your new gut sound. 

Teek


----------



## Teekin

Weezilla said:


> There's a ton to like about the mare, but I do agree there's something off - I feel it in her back, which is NQR, and certainly could stem from leg/feet issues. She 's well-bred (!!!) well-built, has some training, and looks very kind and amenable. She is a steal esp. foe someone looking for a broodmare if soundness stays an issue.
> 
> Teekin, GO GIT 'ER!!!


I am sure going to Inquire, she is awwwwwful nice. Way way to nice to go through an auction.


----------



## SRCM16

Teekin said:


> Srcm-- I am not being a heifer but with that horses bloodlines PLEASE be careful with the front ankles, hocks and tendons in all legs. This breeding is prone to early onset of arthiritic changes in the joints and they seem to do tendon damage fairly easily. The only really old hard core blood the new horse is carrying is in the grandmare line ( on both sides however and they ARE well bred) I hope that potent old blood comes through for you and keeeps your new gut sound.
> 
> Teek


 Thanks, I'll be uploading pictures of her once I get her for some conformation critique. The owner said she never had lameness issues with her but she also isn't ridden much because the owner can't ride anymore. She is probably only going to be doing at most training level, but she's so sweet I couldn't say no even though she's not really built for dressage as she looks more like a QH.


----------

